# Surftab twin 11.6 Windows 10 startet nichtmehr / defekt?



## Nvidia. (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute eine Schwerwiegendes Problem mit meinen neuen Surftab von  Trekstore. ich hatte einige  Sachen deeinstalliert  (Mcafee) sowie ein neues Virenprogramm Avast  aufgespielt, Zwischenzeitlich wollte ich mal kurz ins Netz um was zu kucken. Wies so kommt ist natürlich  der komplette Pc eingefreezt sodass  mir nur noch die Wahl blieb einen Softreset zu machen. 

Nun kommt nach Automatische Reparatur  wird vorbereitet
folgende fehlermeldung:

Wiederherstellung
der  PC muss repariert werden.

Das Betriebssystem konnte nicht geladen werden, da ein wichtiger Systemtreiber nicht vorhanden ist oder Fehler enthält.

Datei: WINDOWS/System32/Drivers/aswVmm.sys
Fehlercode: 0xc000007b

Sie  müssen Wiederherstellungstools verwenden. Wenn sie kein Installationsmedium (zb einen Datenträger oder ein USB  Gerät) besitzen.

Drücken Sie die Windows taste um UEFI Firmwareeinstellungen abzurufen. 


,
Weiß jemand was ich da machen könnte?, damit er wieder bootet   bzw  erst soweit komme damit ich  Windows  nochmal komplett neu Aufspielen kann??


----------



## fotoman (2. Januar 2017)

Nvidia. schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was ich da machen könnte?


Ich würde ja erst einmal das tun, was er Dir vorschlägt:


Nvidia. schrieb:


> Drücken Sie die Windows taste um UEFI Firmwareeinstellungen abzurufen.


Ob es da dann "Wiederherstellungstools" gibt? Keine Ahnung, muss man halt testen oder im Internet nach suchen. Ich würde ganz einfach ein Image der Windows-Partition zurück spielen und wäre dann bis auf die Nachinstallation von ein paar Programmen und dem Einspielen des neuesten Datei-Backups fertig (egal, ob am PC, Laptop oder den diversen Win 10 Tablets).

Oder Du bootet gleich von eniem Win 10 USB-Installationsmedium (falls Trekstor keins anbietet wohl eines von Microsoft). Bei meinen Tablets (bis auf das Mistding mit 16 GB sEMMC) konnte ich immer ein Recovery-Medium unter WIn 8.1 (oder auch Win 10) erstellen (natürlich nur, so lange das lief). Das war immer meine zweite Aktion nach dem Erstellen eines kompletten Systemimages (mit Macrium oder Veean).



Nvidia. schrieb:


> damit er wieder bootet   bzw  erst soweit komme damit ich  Windows  nochmal komplett neu Aufspielen kann??


Falls obige Angabe von Windows nichts nützt und Du Dir auch gleich das Recovery zerstört hast (ich weiss, warum ich die Virenscanner nicht mag) odr das Tablet sowas nicht besitzt, dann muss man wohl auf dem PC einen "passenden" USB-Bootstick erstellen (keine Ahnung, ob das Surftab twin 11.6 ein 32 oder 64 Bit UEIF hat) und dann versuchen, den irgend zu booten.

Hier ein paar möglche Optionen, um entweder das Bootmedium auszuwählen oder ins BIOS (EFI) zu kommen:
[gelöst] Windows 10 bootet nicht vom USB-Stick

Ob man dann daraus die Recovery-Partition booten kann, von der man sich vorher ein entsrpechendes Medium hätte erstellen können?
http://www.trekstor.de/downloads/produkte/ebook_player_5-5M/produkte.html
Vorgesehen ist sowas wohl nicht, die Notfall-Bootoption von Win 10 soll eigentlich auch ein Virenscanner in Ruhe lassen.

Bei meinem (noch normal laufenden) Chuwi Hi21 gibt es im BIOS  u.U. auch eine Option "Windows Push Button reset", mit der man in das "Troubleshoot" von Win 10 kommt. Das dürfte (hoffentlich) das oben erwähnte Recovey-Windows sein, falls wenigstens das bei Dir noch läuft.


----------



## Nvidia. (2. Januar 2017)

hallo fotoman,

 Ins Bios komme ich  kann auch von USB Stick booten,   dazu habe ich   mir einen usb stick   mit Notfall dvd  7.0 runtergeladen diesen erkennt er auch beim start    und fängt das arbeiten an, nur     friert  wieder alles ein und  nichtsmehr geht mehr. das problem mit einen Windows Image   ist der Aktivierungskey, diesen finde ich leider nirgends   und kann wohl nur mit einen Programm ausgelesen werden?  ich habe in UEFI unter Save und Edit- Windows 10 - Push Button Reset  gefunden (Trigger Windows 8 Push Button Reset) gehe davon aus  damit könnte man Windows zurücksetzen? Aber  kann  es nicht auswählen, bei Taste Enter passiert rein garnix 

#edit
nun konnte ich ich über mein microsoftkonto auch die Seriennummer rausfinden leider nicht welche bitversion


----------

